# Hutch Pro Raider/ complete



## rlhender (Dec 5, 2011)

Hutch Pro Raider or $400 or consider trades for something unique..more pics available 

Dia-Comp MX1000 Brakes
Super Maxy Cranks
NOS Tioga sealed BB
Mushroom grips
Tioga seat post clamp
Sumo rims
Kashimax seat


----------

